# HP G5056EA drivers missing



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I recently installed XP OS on my hp laptop, but I cannot find the drivers needed for sound card, and for some other devices. I checked hp support site, but it is not of much help. I don't know where else to search for help.

Maybe someone else has an hp G5000 series notebook, or maybe had a similar problem,

thank you very much for help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try these
http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/KE...S/HP-Pavilion-G5050EA-QL-Buttons-Driver.shtml


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You could also try this link:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&cc=us&dlc=en&product=3387746&lang=en
It list the Audio driver plus some others.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

The problem is, I've tried theese audio drivers, but after I instal them I get a respone: device not found... and still no sound is present.
I don't know what could be wrong, I've tried all audio drivers in HP G5000 category... maybe it's got something to do with win XP?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, 
Did you install Microsoft UAA Bus driver before the sound card driver.
HP SP32646 exe. is the UAA Driver. Here is a link,
ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp32501-33000/
look for SP32646 exe. download and install this before the sound card driver and modem driver
Did you do a full Microsoft Update?
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

Yes, I did. And I also formated the disk, and installed windows again, but I still keep getting the message


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Can you please run EVEREST under my sig and post the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

Here is the summary of the report, although when I ran Everest it said that my mother board was too new or something like that, and I need an update from Lavalys, anyhow, here is the report:

--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Computer:
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
OS Service Pack -
DirectX 4.08.01.0810 (DirectX 8.1)
Computer Name BOMZAS
User Name vikis

Motherboard:
CPU Type Mobile DualCore Intel Celeron M, 1733 MHz (6 x 289)
Motherboard Name Unknown
Motherboard Chipset Intel Calistoga i945GM/PM
System Memory 1014 MB (DDR2-667 DDR2 SDRAM)
BIOS Type Phoenix (04/13/07)

Display:
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (128 MB)
Video Adapter Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family (128 MB)
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]

Multimedia:
Audio Adapter Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - High Definition Audio Controller [A-1]

Storage:
IDE Controller Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Disk Drive ST9120822AS (111 GB, IDE)
Optical Drive Optiarc DVD RW AD-7530A
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

Partitions:
C: (NTFS) 101794 MB (42751 MB free)
D: (NTFS) 12660 MB (7355 MB free)
Total Size 111.8 GB (48.9 GB free)

Input:
Keyboard Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard
Mouse Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
Mouse PS/2 Compatible Mouse

Network:
Network Adapter Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC (169.254.103.84)
Network Adapter WAN (PPP/SLIP) Interface (78.59.95.37)

Peripherals:
Printer Microsoft Office Document Image Writer
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GBM ICH7-M - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device Logitech USB Wheel Mouse
Battery Microsoft AC Adapter
Battery Microsoft ACPI-Compliant Control Method Battery


----------



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

I've just tried to install modem drivers, and it's the same thing. Says it cannot find modem device for the driver.
Do you know if it's got something to do with the drive letter? My win XP is installed on D:\ drive


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Is this a dual boot system?
Vista on C: Drive and XP D: Drive?
What was the original OS that came with this system.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

Original was Vista on drive C:
Yes it was supposed to be a dual boot system, but since I have not figured everything out with XP, I'm not finished with dual booting too


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a feeling it is the drive letter you mentioned (D. Normally, when Dual Booting you use the older version first and then the newer version. In other words you should have installed XP first then Vista. There is a way of Dual Booting Vista first and then XP, but I am not the expert in this. Here is a link that may help you:
http://apcmag.com/5485/dualbooting_vista_and_xp
Also, normally when downloading drivers from the web it will load on the desktop but install on the C: Drive (Default). You could try to burn the Drivers to CD and the do a manual install of the drivers and direct the search to you CD-Rom.
As I said I am not the expert on this, but I will give a shout out to others.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Have you installed the chipset drivers? Sorry if i missed somehting, but in order for the os or any other software to identify the hardware, the chipset drivers are needed.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Product_Filter.aspx?ProductID=816

Install the inf update utility and then reboot then try the other drivers

:wink:


----------



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

I tried the chipset instalation, and when I try to run it I get this message:
Application has failed to start because the application configuration is incorrect. Reinstaling the application may fix this problem


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Run it as an administrator by right clicking on it.


----------



## berserkus (Dec 13, 2007)

doesn't help


----------



## slackware (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi berserkus,

I had the same Problem with my HP G5000 as i have installed win XP PRO, and thanks to your question here btw. thanks to BCCOMP for his adv. 

Intalling Microsoft UAA Bus driver solved the problem and it is working perfect, so i dont know what you are doing !

thanks BCCOMP, you helped me at least


----------

